# Proper Driver Equipment



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Howdy all you Ants! On this episode of _Frank talk with Frank Tupelo _I'd like to discuss proper driver equipment. As Ants, we are passionate about transporting our Pax safely and efficiently to their desired destination. Let me reiterate the safety portion of that equation. If we can't transport our Pax SAFELY then everything we do is all for naught.

To ensure safety, we must optimize our equipment. We will have a Frank discussion at another time about recommended vehicles, oil, fluids, and recommended Pirelli tires. However, for this discussion, I would like to focus on gloves and shoes.

Driving gloves are imperative for maintaining a firm grip on the wheel at a 10 and 2 at all times. I personally wear this set of Hermes gloves. I cannot find them new anymore, but you can buy them used here:

https://www.whatgoesaroundnyc.com/h...udph41IQ2FZHxzuMcUcwzW-yZ6dVU8JRoCCJ4QAvD_BwE

I find the lambskin to offer the best mix of performance and comfort, particularly with the changing climes in Texas. I would assume cowhide or some other leather could suffice, but I would suggest we not cut corners when it comes to servicing our Pax.

I would also recommend purchasing at least one pair of high-quality driving shoes for every day of the week. I personally have a rotation of the Bruno Magli's in various colors:

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bruno-magli-monza-driving-shoe-men/4461789

But you might ask, "why would I wear Bruno Magli's to drive my Pax when that is what OJ used when he didn't kill Nicole and Ron?" Well because, again, they offer the best combination of quality, comfort, grip, agility, and value. The smooth metal bit adds shine to a versatile Italian driving shoe crafted from creamy suede. Again, we should never sacrifice when it comes to serving our Pax. We owe them our best efforts at all times and that, in turn, requires properly equipping ourselves, and that, in turn, requires quality branded shoes and gloves.

Ants, please provide additional suggestions for equipment. I am always looking for the best, highest performing equipment on the market. Thanks.

Toodles,

Frank


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Someone let me know if it's worth reading.
Really just wanted to subscribe so I can read all the comments.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

using gloves prevents the proper operation of a touch phone.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Comedy only/ all who like will be deactivated tomorrow


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Someone let me know if it's worth reading.
> Really just wanted to subscribe so I can read all the comments.


It's worth reading if you care about optimally servicing your pax, so yes, it's worth reading.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Having a well-balanced diet is a must to keep your brain operating at nominal levels. 
You simply cannot drive safely........uhhhhh I forgot where I was going with that. I must need a sandwich.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

DevilShoez said:


> Having a well-balanced diet is a must to keep your brain operating at nominal levels.
> You simply cannot drive safely........uhhhhh I forgot where I was going with that.


This is certainly good advice and worthy of its own episode given its importance.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I wear a very comfortable pair of Ferragamo Gancini Bit Moccasins for driving purposes. I forego the gloves as I drive in a very dry, temperate climate and don’t have perspiration issues.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I wear a very comfortable pair of Ferragamo Gancini Bit Moccasins for driving purposes. I forego the gloves as I drive in a very dry, temperate climate and don't have perspiration issues.


Interesting, those shoes look like they may be serviceable. Do you happen to know what kind of rubber they use? A premium grade Nitrile rubber by any chance?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Interesting, those shoes look like they may be serviceable. Do you happen to know what kind of rubber they use? A premium grade Nitrile rubber by any chance?


You'd have to contact Ferragamo to answer that question.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> You'd have to contact Ferragamo to answer that question.


Thank you, I will contact them and report back. I want to make sure they provide a good amount of tactile friction before recommending them to my fellow ants. Safety is of utmost importance and I just can't recommend them until I verify the materials used in their construction - I hope you understand. For now I will have to go with my "trust but verify" mantra.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Another person to add to my ignore list.....


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

disp350 said:


> Another person to add to my ignore list.....


Curious as to why you would do this? I would assume you have no interest in elevating your performance?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Curious as to why you would do this? I would assume you have no interest in elevating your performance?


Yes, we must own our own performance and add value at every turn.
Then we can be superstars!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes, we must own our own performance and add value at every turn.
> Then we can be superstars!


This is correct. I have not done an episode on Kaizen, and maybe I should, but do preach the Kaizen philosophy whenever possible. We owe it to ourselves, we owe it to our Pax and we owe it to the UBER organization to always strive to be at our best. Part of being at our best is sharing with each other, which is why I am so grateful for this forum.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Gloves lol hard to look cool driving in gloves. I guess that might eliminate the rider question of “do you do this full time”.

I keep one hand at 6 o clock on the wheel at all times. My 3rd hand that is


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> Driving gloves are imperative for maintaining a firm grip on the wheel at a 10 and 2 at all times.
> 
> Frank


If you're gripping the wheel at 10 and 2, you will have both arms broken if the air bag activates. 9 and 3 are the safe spots. Get with the times ya geezer.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Moonrider said:


> If you're gripping the wheel at 10 and 2, you will have both arms broken if the air bag activates. 9 and 3 are the safe spots. Get with the times ya geezer.


I have never heard of this before. Thank you. I will now utilize this approach to enhance my own safety.



CJfrom619 said:


> Gloves lol hard to look cool driving in gloves. I guess that might eliminate the rider question of "do you do this full time".
> 
> I keep one hand at 6 o clock on the wheel at all times. My 3rd hand that is


I would respectfully push back on this notion. I believe driving gloves, particularly the ones I own (see link) are très chic. I get complimented on them often from mostly women and men of the gay varietal.

Please expound on this 3rd hand. I would say the more hands a driver can keep on the steering wheel at all times, the better.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> Curious as to why you would do this? I would assume you have no interest in elevating your performance?


What qualifies you to give me advice? What makes you think your stating anything new here that hasn't been discussed dozens of times. What makes you think anyone cares about how YOU think we should do ride share.

Now I have officially added you to ignore.......


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Moonrider said:


> If you're gripping the wheel at 10 and 2, you will have both arms broken if the air bag activates.


Thumbs also often get broken...

Keep then on top of the wheel with the rest of your fingers.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

disp350 said:


> What qualifies you to give me advice? What makes you think your stating anything new here that hasn't been discussed dozens of times. What makes you think anyone cares about how YOU think we should do ride share.
> 
> Now I have officially added you to ignore.......


I haven't seen any thread discussing performance enhancing driving gloves. I never said I was qualified. All I said was what I used and have had good success with. I don't understand how this topic gets you so bent - you sure do come off as childish to the rest of us folks.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Pompous trolls are boring.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Pompous trolls are boring.


I agree, I'm not sure why you posted that in this thread though.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm trying to think to myself which to add first....the new Uber sticker to car or gloves while driving......NEITHER / NOT


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm trying to think to myself which to add first....the new Uber sticker to car or gloves while driving......NEITHER / NOT


I would implore you to please add the gloves as they are important to Pax safety. The sticker can wait.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I would implore you to please add the gloves as they are important to Pax safety. The sticker can wait.


I think proper grip is 10 & 2......I drive with one hand on twelve


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I think proper grip is 10 & 2......I drive with one hand on twelve


If you drive like this with Pax in the car, I would hope they leave you 1* and comment to UBER so that you can understand the need to ideally grip the wheel.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Someone let me know if it's worth reading.
> Really just wanted to subscribe so I can read all the comments.


Gloves are $698.00 regular, $349.00 on sale, and the shoes are $375... Skip!!! He obviously drives in a market WWWAAAYYY better than the average.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UluValea said:


> Gloves are $698.00 regular, $349.00 on sale, and the shoes are $375... Skip!!! He obviously drives in a market WWWAAAYYY better than the average.


They may be expensive, but they are a good Value. Value is where price and performance intersect. It's worth it knowing you are performing in your career with utmost safety.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

Your recommending $700+ in "safety gear" for $3-10 average trip depending on your market... Not worth it sir.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UluValea said:


> Your recommending $700+ in "safety gear" for $3-10 average trip depending on your market... Not worth it sir.


You simply can't put a price on luxuriousness or safety regardless of the driver payout.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> You simply can't put a price on luxuriousness or safety regardless of the driver payout.


Only rich people can afford that type of thinking...


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UluValea said:


> Only rich people can afford that type of thinking...


I would suggest you think of it more like an investment. An investment in your performance and an investment in the safety of your pax. I bet you would more than pay for them with increased tips. Wouldn't you tip a driver more that is wearing gloves for your safety? I know I sure would. You could even make a sign saying that you are wearing gloves for their safety. I'm sure it would be appreciate and richly rewarded.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> Howdy all you Ants! On this episode of _Frank talk with Frank Tupelo _I'd like to discuss proper driver equipment. As Ants, we are passionate about transporting our Pax safely and efficiently to their desired destination. Let me reiterate the safety portion of that equation. If we can't transport our Pax SAFELY then everything we do is all for naught.
> 
> To ensure safety, we must optimize our equipment. We will have a Frank discussion at another time about recommended vehicles, oil, fluids, and recommended Pirelli tires. However, for this discussion, I would like to focus on gloves and shoes.
> 
> ...


I assume you are just looking for a way to become a featured thread as idiots like me respond that this is nonsense.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I assume you are just looking for a way to become a featured thread as idiots like me respond that this is nonsense.


I have no idea how to get a featured thread, but I'd be honored if I did get one. Do you know what it takes to get one?

Anyways, what do you find nonsensical about Pax and Ant safety?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This is the only driver equipment I need. For the whiny backseat driver...


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't think we should joke about Pax in this manner. Let's have some respect for the folks that keep us gainfully employed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ftupelo said:


> to always strive


As one who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector of the Grammar Police, I must remind you that proper grammar and usage of the English Language is the hallmark of a driver who expends every effort to uphold the reputation, image and Good Name of Uber and Lyft. For this reason, and, to that end, I must admonish you that you would do well not to split your infinitives.

Thank you for your co-operation and consideration.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestion. I am admittedly more of a quant/finance guy. I will work to do better with every post and will keep your kind words as my inspiration. Thank you sir.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DevilShoez said:


> Having a well-balanced diet is a must to keep your brain operating at nominal levels.
> You simply cannot drive safely........uhhhhh I forgot where I was going with that. I must need a sandwich.


Bananas...the secret to life...8>)



ftupelo said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I am admittedly more of a quant/finance guy. I will work to do better with every post and will keep your kind words as my inspiration. Thank you sir.


A Texan that is kissing up on UP....

I smell a rat...8>O

Maybe he's been wandering...

Behind the little animals...

a bit too much...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

ftupelo, I'm thinking that I need to add a jaunty cap of some kind to my driving ensemble. Any recommendations?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Grand Lake said:


> ftupelo, I'm thinking that I need to add a jaunty cap of some kind to my driving ensemble. Any recommendations?


I like this one...8>)


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Moonrider said:


> If you're gripping the wheel at 10 and 2, you will have both arms broken if the air bag activates. 9 and 3 are the safe spots. Get with the times ya geezer.


My arms are very muscular and fabulous and an airbag couldn't break them.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Pax can EAT MY SHIT.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

In response the hat question, as mentioned I have a full head of flowing locks so prefer no hat but a perfectly coifed hair-do. I would suggest a trip the barber daily prior to driving for a straight edge shave and they can also comb and style your main while there. You owe it to pamper yourself like that daily. It benefits the Pax as well as as you will look and feel your best which should afford them a premium service. See my post on proper hygiene:


Coif your hair: Franky always perfectly coifs his hair with crew pomade or similar such products


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I am admittedly more of a quant/finance guy. I will work to do better with every post and will keep your kind words as my inspiration. Thank you sir.


Please keep in mind that dangling participles are offensive too.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Thank you for the tip as well. I have much work to do in this area folks. I will put in maximum effort to learn and improve! I think I need the equivalent of Tim Tebow’s the promise plaque in my car to remind me.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> In response the hat question, as mentioned I have a full head of flowing locks so prefer no hat but a perfectly coifed hair-do. I would suggest a trip the barber daily prior to driving for a straight edge shave and they can also comb and style your main while there. You owe it to pamper yourself like that daily. It benefits the Pax as well as as you will look and feel your best which should afford them a premium service. See my post on proper hygiene:
> 
> 
> Coif your hair: Franky always perfectly coifs his hair with crew pomade or similar such products





ftupelo said:


> Thank you for the tip as well. I have much work to do in this area folks. I will put in maximum effort to learn and improve! I think I need the equivalent of Tim Tebow's the promise plaque in my car to remind me.


Both BOT...

Ignored...

Rakos


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

UluValea said:


> Gloves are $698.00 regular, $349.00 on sale, and the shoes are $375... Skip!!! He obviously drives in a market WWWAAAYYY better than the average.


Or simply spamming in a subtle way for those companies


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> They may be expensive, but they are a good Value. Value is where price and performance intersect. It's worth it knowing you are performing in your career with utmost safety.


Career??? Oh brother. You might be overthinking this "career " just a bit. Gotta check out of this as well but best of luck.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

I do wonder why Rako always calls me a bot when his posts seem to be random words strung together in totally random order - a word salad, if you will. Alternatively, my posts are witty, on point, and utilize at least serviceable grammar. 

Rako, I would suggest you stay on the vomit and fart threads and leave the adult discussions to those interested in delving in to more complex analysis of the issues affecting our careers.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

After trying to work The Pool in my Expedition, I realized that just was NOT going to cut it --- and sprang for a Navigator L


PS ...now somebody please lobotomize me already so I can accept the inevitable and go back to happily doing Pool


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> I do wonder why Rako always calls me a bot when his posts seem to be random words strung together in totally random order - a word salad, if you will. Alternatively, my posts are witty, on point, and utilize at least serviceable grammar.
> 
> Rako, I would suggest you stay on the vomit and fart threads and leave the adult discussions to those interested in delving in to more complex analysis of the issues affecting our careers.


Cant even remember my name...8>O

Waiting to see...

How many likes he gets...

For that nonsensical post...

If you haven't figured it out yet...

This SCREAMS...BOT...BOT...BOT...8>)

Do you think he likes my pictures...???

Rakos








PS. The loneliest BOT in the world...8>)


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

My driving has been augmented. Thanks OP.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes I indeed AM just THAT bored...


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Yooper said:


> My driving has been augmented. Thanks OP.


You are most welcome. It is quite an honour and exceedingly fulfilling to know that I am positively impacting others' lives. Posts like this give me the confidence to continue marching forward!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> You are most welcome. It is quite an honour and exceedingly fulfilling to know that I am positively impacting others' lives. Posts like this give me the confidence to continue marching forward!


Marching it says...

Since when do BOTS have legs...???

Rakos


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Marching it says...
> 
> Since when do BOTS have legs...???
> 
> ...


Rakos is the worst type of person on this board. He can't stand to see other drivers doing well. He can't stand hearing people acknowledge my system is helping them. He fights to silence me so that others cannot benefit from the fruits of my labor.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> Rakos is the worst type of person on this board. He can't stand to see other drivers doing well. He can't stand hearing people acknowledge my system is helping them. He fights to silence me so that others cannot benefit from the fruits of my labor.


If you don't stop attacking me...

I will send my trunk monkey after you...

And while you're at it...

Do something about...

Your crappy English...8>O

You are at best...

a disgusting immitation of a human...!

BOT...BOT...BOT...BOT...!

Rakos


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Someone let me know if it's worth reading.
> Really just wanted to subscribe so I can read all the comments.


nothing but yada yada


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> Rakos is the worst type of person on this board. He can't stand to see other drivers doing well. He can't stand hearing people acknowledge my system is helping them. He fights to silence me so that others cannot benefit from the fruits of my labor.


I think the others are just worn out after trying to response to the poop you are posting. It's all nonsense and you know it it. Not sure what your motivation is for being here but not one word you have typed has any credibility. Attacking one of the boards most respected posters just shows your ignorance.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I think the others are just worn out after trying to response to the poop you are posting. It's all nonsense and you know it it. Not sure what your motivation is for being here but not one word you have typed has any credibility. Attacking one of the boards most respected posters just shows your ignorance.


Why is it all nonsense? All of my topics are timely and relevant. I've explained my motivation numerous times - it is to spark debate around topics that can help us elevate the profession, service our pax better, operate more efficiently, and ultimately earn more at higher margins. What is your motivation here? And how does nothing I say have any credibility - feel free to counter any individual topics that you take exception to.

The fact that according to you Rakos is one of the most respected posters here is telling. It's hard to believe that what I assume to be a grown ass man decided to post like a monkey even once, and even harder to believe he thought it was such a good idea the one time that he would do it again and and again and again. Maybe most hard to believe is another grown ass man saw that grown ass man doing it and somehow respected it. Maybe you can point me to some of his content that provides value in any way, shape, or form. Maybe you can also let us know what his motivation is for being here.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Why is it all nonsense? All of my topics are timely and relevant. I've explained my motivation numerous times - it is to spark debate around topics that can help us elevate the profession, service our pax better, operate more efficiently, and ultimately earn more at higher margins. What is your motivation here? And how does nothing I say have any credibility - feel free to counter any individual topics that you take exception to.
> 
> The fact that according to you Rakos is one of the most respected posters here is telling. It's hard to believe that what I assume to be a grown ass man decided to post like a monkey even once, and even harder to believe he thought it was such a good idea the one time that he would do it again and and again and again. Maybe most hard to believe is another grown ass man saw that grown ass man doing it and somehow respected it. Maybe you can point me to some of his content that provides value in any way, shape, or form. Maybe you can also let us know what his motivation is for being here.


It would be one thing to give actual advice that we could actually use. Saying a driver should wear gloves? Your not trying to give any advice. Just looking for reactions or interactions of any kind. Forgive those who can't take you seriously when you dont give out serious advice.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> It would be one thing to give actual advice that we could actually use. Saying a driver should wear gloves? Your not trying to give any advice. Just looking for reactions or interactions of any kind. Forgive those who can't take you seriously when you dont give out serious advice.


This thread focuses on two specific pieces of advice in the broader context of driver and rider safety. It is not intended to be an all-encompassing advice, thread - there are plenty of those on this forum. I prefer to focus on certain subjects and to deconstruct them thoroughly. Each thread can be combined with other threads to start to piece together a comprehensive framework. I appreciate if you have concerns about my approach to problem-solving, but I find getting granular in my analysis on many small topics and then stitching them together later is a method that works for me.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> Why is it all nonsense? All of my topics are timely and relevant. I've explained my motivation numerous times - it is to spark debate around topics that can help us elevate the profession, service our pax better, operate more efficiently, and ultimately earn more at higher margins. What is your motivation here? And how does nothing I say have any credibility - feel free to counter any individual topics that you take exception to.
> 
> The fact that according to you Rakos is one of the most respected posters here is telling. It's hard to believe that what I assume to be a grown ass man decided to post like a monkey even once, and even harder to believe he thought it was such a good idea the one time that he would do it again and and again and again. Maybe most hard to believe is another grown ass man saw that grown ass man doing it and somehow respected it. Maybe you can point me to some of his content that provides value in any way, shape, or form. Maybe you can also let us know what his motivation is for being here.


OMG...I LOVE IT....!!!
Sorry everyone...

Didn't realize my postings had no value...

I guess the monkey needs to be schooled...

Butt...I'll be damned...

as a monkey of course...8>)

If I'll put up with...

A misguided and stupid BOT...

Thinking I will take IT seriously...8>)

I think it's time for Bruno...8>O

Girls...cover your eyes...

here comes Bruno...8>)

My very own Trunk Monkey...

Rakos









PS. Haha...Bots don't have balls...8>)


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Rakos said:


> OMG...I LOVE IT....!!!
> Sorry everyone...
> 
> Didn't realize my postings had no value...
> ...


Feel free to point us towards any valuable post of yours - it doesn't even have to be recent.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Feel free to point us towards any valuable post of yours - it doesn't even have to be recent.


His last post towards you was more valuable then any post you have ever made. Wearing gloves? Hygiene? Being good looking gets you more tips?? Tell me any post of yours that have had any value?


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> His last post towards you was more valuable then any post you have ever made. Wearing gloves? Hygiene? Being good looking gets you more tips?? Tell me any post of yours that have had any value?


If you believe you're first sentence to be true, I cannot help you. You must understand my posts are not just valuable in and of themselves, it is in the fruitful discussions that I always hope spring forth from the initial prompt where I see the potential for true value to accrue. My posts are intended as a catalyst to crowd-source the collective knowledge and brain-trust of the UP forums for the betterment of all.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> If you believe you're first sentence to be true, I cannot help you. You must understand my posts are not just valuable in and of themselves, it is in the fruitful discussions that I always hope spring forth from the initial prompt where I see the potential for true value to accrue. My posts are intended as a catalyst to crowd-source the collective knowledge and brain-trust of the UP forums for the betterment of all.


Well mission failed.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Frickin BOT wants to use us...8>O

Sounds like a direct Uber minion...8>)

Does it get...

any more condescending than this...???

I give up...it useless argueing...

With a twisted up BOT...

Come on Bruno...

Let's go find a thread...

that is not a BOT filled bunch of crap...8>O

I'M OUT...(mic drop)...

Rakos


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ftupelo said:


> Rakos is the worst type of person on this board.


 Oh. I can think of one much worse. :/



ftupelo said:


> He can't stand hearing people acknowledge my system is helping them.


Who? I must have missed all theses posts.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well mission failed.


It only fails because others choose not to participate in the conversation. Anything more than mindless drivel turns off a rather large portion of the population.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Anything more than mindless drivel turns off a rather large portion of the population.


Let us know when you have learned this lesson.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

nachoman said:


> Let us know when you have learned this lesson.


I've learned that lesson, I've experienced it first hand here. My posts are too stimulating and thought-provoking. I can't be satisfied with just surface level analysis - I yearn for more. Eventually a group of other like minded folks will gravitate towards my ways.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> I've learned that lesson, I've experienced it first hand here. My posts are too stimulating and thought-provoking. I can't be satisfied with just surface level analysis - I yearn for more. Eventually a group of other like minded folks will gravitate towards my ways.


You and I (and everyone else) knows that your posts are nonsense. You want to get your name up in lights and you have been successful with this thread and the other similar nonsense thread. I can only hope that your 15 minutes is up and we will not have to suffer through this drivel much longer.
I vote that everyone reading this thread block this soon to be forgotten pot stirrer (now that's cleaning it up!) and move onto a topic that has some actual value and helpful information.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I've learned that lesson, I've experienced it first hand here. My posts are too stimulating and thought-provoking. I can't be satisfied with just surface level analysis - I yearn for more. Eventually a group of other like minded folks will gravitate towards my ways.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You and I (and everyone else) knows that your posts are nonsense. You want to get your name up in lights and you have been successful with this thread and the other similar nonsense thread. I can only hope that your 15 minutes is up and we will not have to suffer through this drivel much longer.
> I vote that everyone reading this thread block this soon to be forgotten pot stirrer (now that's cleaning it up!) and move onto a topic that has some actual value and helpful information.


I can't let you drive me away after all of the people's lives I've already changed. It's just selfish of you to try and do something like this. I understand, all you care about is yourself, but some of us are here on a mission to improve the human condition.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Comedy only/ all who like will be deactivated tomorrow


mommy mommy i want one


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> mommy mommy i want one


Sorry, we cannot condone arming ants.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Sorry, we cannot condone arming ants.


a good old school S&W doubles as a great hammer. ammo costs way too much these days to waste on Uber paxholes, just pistol whip them into shape


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> a good old school S&W doubles as a great hammer. ammo costs way too much these days to waste on Uber paxholes, just pistol whip them into shape


Eugene, the last thing we should do on this board is advocate violence against those who put food on our tables. Now say five hail-mary's and all will be forgiven.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> Eugene, the last thing we should do on this board is advocate violence against those who put food on our tables. Now say five hail-mary's and all will be forgiven.


I'm not a violent monkey...

butt...butt...butt...

You really bring the beast out in me...

Rakos


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

You wear gloves...to drive Uber...ok. Guess you have a 'Transporter' crush.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> You wear gloves...to drive Uber...ok. Guess you have a 'Transporter' crush.


I don't get the transport reference, but of course I wear gloves when I drive. Given their unquestionable enhancement to drive and Pax safety, I think it's incumbent upon you to explain why you don't wear gloves when you drive. You have the burden of proof to explain to us why we shouldn't be wearing them.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> Eugene, the last thing we should do on this board is advocate violence against those who put food on our tables. Now say five hail-mary's and all will be forgiven.


You are correct about this (your first time being correct!). We should advocate violence against idiots like you wasting everyone time on this forum!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You are correct about this (your first time being correct!). We should advocate violence against idiots like you wasting everyone time on this forum!


I was about to agree with you for once until you took this in a whole other direction. Oh well, I never did anything to you, you can't win them all. I'm sure you will come around to my ways eventually. Deep down inside there is a striver in their somewhere, I can feel it.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

SNORE....... If you ever have a clear thought in the future that might provide any value to the readers, please share. In the meantime.....


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> SNORE....... If you ever have a clear thought in the future that might provide any value to the readers, please share. In the meantime.....


I would suggest you take note of all the folks who love my content and think I make their lives and this place better.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Comedy only/ all who like will be deactivated tomorrow


Glad you understand it's comedy...

That's an epic bad place to keep your peice.

Everything about that is wrong.

I go with an ankle holster which isn't too bad to reach from seated,

1. A passenger could accidentally find it looking for tissues
2. There's nothing stopping them from pulling it when you open the hatch
3. no good if they pull a gun while you are loading luggage
4. awkward to pull out.

I would avoid any and all strapping of guns to your car, i also am going to discourage purse guns and the like.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Glad you understand it's comedy...
> 
> That's an epic bad place to keep your peice.
> 
> ...


Comedy or not, only certain subjects are apropos for comedic purposes. This is not one of them. I would again encourage you to take this to another thread. People in this thread came here for actionable recommendations on legal equipment that improves safety, ergo there is no place for this nonsense here.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

*"there is no place for this nonsense here."*

This is a very telling post...

So now we are only...

supposed to be "serious"...

And all this time...

I thought we were having FUN...8>O

Rakos









You know I am starting to think...

That he is starting to sound...

Like a Highland Park highbrow...

That Uber hired to harass us into line...8>O

If he is real then I expect to see...

Some driver proof screenshots...

Until then...

he or IT is just spouting drivel...

In the monkey's eyes...nice try...8>)

Rakos


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Rakos said:


> *"there is no place for this nonsense here."*
> 
> This is a very telling post...
> 
> ...


What kind of screenshot would you like?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> What kind of screenshot would you like?


If I need to tell you...

Then you obviously...

are NOT A DRIVER...8>O

Prove the monkey wrong...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Screw the Uber earnings screen, Id like to see a copy of that “consultants” fat paycheck


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

UluValea said:


> Gloves are $698.00 regular, $349.00 on sale, and the shoes are $375... Skip!!! He obviously drives in a market WWWAAAYYY better than the average.


In the Dallas forum he said we should have Pirelli tires...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

nachoman said:


> In the Dallas forum he said we should have Pirelli tires...


He really could be one of those...

That always thought they were better...

Than those of us more public schooled...

They seemed to eminate out of...

The Highland Park neighborhoods...

When I grew up in North Dallas...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

nachoman said:


> In the Dallas forum he said we should have Pirelli tires...


Ooohhh... He's like the Uber drivers I see driving BMW/Audi/Range Rovers crew... Obviously a look at me type of driver. It makes sense.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

nachoman said:


> In the Dallas forum he said we should have Pirelli tires...


I get my used tires at Lee's tires. 
Is that the same thing?


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

nachoman said:


> In the Dallas forum he said we should have Pirelli tires...


To be intellectually honest, I think we must acknowledge that I did not do a full endorsement of Pirelli tires, yet. Pirellis tires will be covered along with other equipment that I recommend in a spinoff thread.



UluValea said:


> Ooohhh... He's like the Uber drivers I see driving BMW/Audi/Range Rovers crew... Obviously a look at me type of driver. It makes sense.


You are partially correct. I do not drive one of the makes you mentioned, but I do drive a luxury equivalent badge.



wk1102 said:


> I get my used tires at Lee's tires.
> Is that the same thing?


I am not familiar with them, but I would hope safety is your top concern and you aren't being a skinflint.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ftupelo said:


> I am not familiar with them, but I would hope safety is your top concern


Danger is my business! 







ftupelo said:


> and you are being a skinflint.


And you are a skinflute!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Danger is my business!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heyyyooo. There you go again, resorting to calling people names.



Rakos said:


> He really could be one of those...
> 
> That always thought they were better...
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, I am a product of public schools as well - at least prior to University. My post-secondary education was done at both public and private universities - however the public universities were some of the finest in the nation. Even then, I must admit that my college education was partly paid for through merit-based fellowships and scholarships. I'm your classic rags to riches story - just a normal kid growing up who was a scholar athlete, worked hard and excelled.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Someone let me know if it's worth reading.
> Really just wanted to subscribe so I can read all the comments.


Negative Ghost Rider. Ends the rant with 'toodles' I repeat 'toodles'


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> Heyyyooo. There you go again, resorting to calling people names.
> 
> Believe it or not, I am a product of public schools as well - at least prior to University. My post-secondary education was done at both public and private universities - however the public universities were some of the finest in the nation. Even then, I must admit that my college education was partly paid for through merit-based fellowships and scholarships. I'm your classic rags to riches story - just a normal kid growing up who was a scholar athlete, worked hard and excelled.


So you are saying unequivocally...

You are human and NOT a BOT...???

please answer this question...8>)

Your appearance and subject matter...

Seem surprisingly suspicious...

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Negative Ghost Rider. Ends the rant with 'toodles' I repeat 'toodles'


Good looking out bro.

I'm happy to report I didn't waste my time reading it.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Good looking out bro.
> 
> I'm happy to report I didn't waste my time reading it.


Cableguynoe,

It's your loss. Not only have we learned a lot about equipment, but we've also had the opportunity to observe the human condition and emotions while having some fun and laughs along the way. Those, I find, are the ingredients for a really strong thread and of course this one has delivered, in spades.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Cableguynoe,
> 
> It's your loss. Not only have we learned a lot about equipment, but we've also had the opportunity to observe the human condition and emotions while having some fun and laughs along the way. Those, I find, are the ingredients for a really strong thread and of course this one has delivered, in spades.


If I can get 2 other people 2 agree with you, I'll dive in.

I'm a busy guy. I need to know for sure.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Yooper said:


> My driving has been augmented. Thanks OP.


Koolbreeze, here is one happy customer.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> I would suggest you take note of all the folks who love my content and think I make their lives and this place better.


I would love to, but so far it appears that count is zero. You have folks who enjoy the stupidity of this thread and for your ability to keep a straight face while spewing your BS but otherwise, you are not making anyone's life better. OK, laughter is the best medicine, I suppose.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I would love to, but so far it appears that count is zero. You have folks who enjoy the stupidity of this thread and for your ability to keep a straight face while spewing your BS but otherwise, you are not making anyone's life better. OK, laughter is the best medicine, I suppose.


See the post above yours. It highlights Yooper as a satisfied customer of my product. You even seem to admit that I am providing folks with laughter, which is a net positive.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, this is funny. Everyone is laughing AT YOU!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Yes, this is funny. Everyone is laughing AT YOU!


Either that or crying with envy.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Clearly you are enamored with yourself or maybe simply bi-polar or schizophrenic. Your grasp on reality seems to be difficult to maintain. I am beginning to think that you have typed this stuff so many times that you are actually beginning to believe it. If so, please seek professional help.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Clearly you are enamored with yourself or maybe simply bi-polar or schizophrenic. Your grasp on reality seems to be difficult to maintain. I am beginning to think that you have typed this stuff so many times that you are actually beginning to believe it. If so, please seek professional help.


I am a very well-adjusted individual. I can control my emotions and an expert at deferred gratification.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I am a very well-adjusted individual. I can control my emotions and an expert at deferred gratification.


if you say so, it must be true.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> if you say so, it must be true.


I wouldn't lie, I'm the most honest person I know.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ftupelo

I would agree with you, but then we'd both be wrong.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> ftupelo
> 
> I would agree with you, but then we'd both be wrong.


But do we really know each other? There is an idea of a Frankie-T, some kind of abstraction, but there is no real me, only an entity, something illusory, and though I can hide my cold gaze and you can shake my hand and feel flesh gripping yours and maybe you can even sense our lifestyles are probably not comparable: I simply am not there.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Mandatory Uber uniform.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ftupelo said:


> Either that or crying with envy.


No one is envious of you Frankie. This is something parents tell to their children when the other kids pick on them. Most kids realize in their teens that it is not true and that mommy was just kissing their boo boos away.



ftupelo said:


> It's your loss. Not only have we learned a lot about equipment,


What the hell was learned about equipment?



ftupelo said:


> just a normal kid growing up who was a sch


Oh, I seriously doubt this



ftupelo said:


> growing up


Still working of on this one eh?

Frankie, first lose the ie, it is impossible to take anyone seriously as an adult male when they refer to themselves with a toddlers name.

I stopped being Billy at 14, which was probably 2 years too late.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Clearly you are enamored with yourself or maybe simply bi-polar or schizophrenic.


Or, he's just a *****.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> No one is envious of you Frankie. This is something parents tell to their children when the other kids pick on them. Most kids realize in their teens that it is not true and that mommy was just kissing their boo boos away.
> 
> What the hell was learned about equipment?
> 
> ...


They should be envious unless they suffer from low expectation syndrome. I've expounded on the fact that envy is good when used as a catalyst to better oneself. Frakie-T get's envious a lot, but what separates me from the pack, the wheat from the chaff - if you will, is that I turn envy into a burning motivation.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> But do we really know each other? There is an idea of a Frankie-T, some kind of abstraction, but there is no real me, only an entity, something illusory, and though I can hide my cold gaze and you can shake my hand and feel flesh gripping yours and maybe you can even sense our lifestyles are probably not comparable: I simply am not there.


Very derivative.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ninja warrior said:


> Very derivative.


B I N G O....

his posts are usually a dericative...

Which as a BOT is a cool trait...

Butt...if he's REAL...he doesn't deduce...

The REAL meaning of the communication...

Which makes me think it's a BOT...

BUTT... It could be Rohit using...

A natural language algo...8>)

Definately not simian in nature...

Rakos


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Rakos,

When will you admit that you hate me because you grew up envious of us parkies? I've made it and if you lived here you wouldn't even sniff the park cities.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ftupelo said:


> Rakos,
> 
> When will you admit that you hate me because you grew up envious of us parkies? I've made it and if you lived here you wouldn't even sniff the park cities.


Monkeys do not hate...thank God...!

Rakos


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> Rakos,
> 
> When will you admit that you hate me because you grew up envious of us parkies? I've made it and if you lived here you wouldn't even sniff the park cities.


Nobody hates you. Why would they? You are very entertaining.....just not informative. You give yourself WAY too much credit.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't know if I give myself way too much credit. Is there a highlight poster feature where one can be alerted to new posts by said highlighted poster? If not, I wonder how many folks wish the site had that feature solely to follow me.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Just keep twisting reality to meet up with your own self fulfilling expectations. Yes, the whole World is following this thread with breathless anticipation of the next jewel you will share......or maybe my responses!!!!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Let's get one thing perfectly clear, I am the main act, the feature presentation, the name in the marquis lights. You aren't even the opening act, you're the towel boy who got on the ladder to put my name up in the lights.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Just keep twisting reality to meet up with your own self fulfilling expectations. Yes, the whole World is following this thread with breathless anticipation of the next jewel you will share......or maybe my responses!!!!


His next masterpiece.











Rakos said:


> Monkeys do not hate...thank God...!
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 230275


Looks more like a "massage" to me.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

If only I had the time and attention to spare, I'd really be carving fools. But alas, I am distracted at the office late tonight trying to close this deal - ya'll know how that goes...


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

wow where does all this harshness come from, some unchill posters here


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Yooper, thank you for pointing that out. Seeing others have success brings out the worst in people. These posters are bringing hate. They’re bringing vitriol. They’re jealous. But some, I assume, are good people.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> Driving gloves are imperative for maintaining a firm grip


But wait a minute here!
What if the glove fits?
They must convict!
Thanks, but I'll pass on gloves.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

I covered OJ's favourite shoes in the post as well. I must agree that OJ has good taste in footwear. Not only do they look smart, but their performance is unsurpassed by anything else I have tested to date. I believe they use some premium butadiene nitrile rubber sourced from Malaysia.

I believe OJ was a fan of Isotoner gloves. I just can't recommend isotoners when the Hermes lambskin is so plush. It's also bonus that I can match them against my favourite Hermes monkey tie. It's a tie even that dork Rakos would like.

It doesn't look like they make my favourite print any longer, but you can find other animal prints in the traditional tasteful Hermes orange at the link:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/men/ties/#fh_view_size=36&country=us&fh_location=--/categories<{catalog01_men}/categories<{catalog01_men_menties}/theme>{s_t_monde_animal_vie_sauvage}/main_color_1>{orange}||Category,Theme,Color


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I covered OJ's favorite shoes in the post as well. I must agree that OJ has good taste in footwear. Not only do they look smart, but their performance is unsurpassed by anything else I have tested to date. I believe they use some premium butadiene nitrile rubber sourced from Malaysia.
> 
> I believe OJ was a fan of Isotoner gloves. I just can't recommend isotoners when the Hermes lambskin is so plush. It's also bonus that I can match them against my favourite Hermes monkey tie. It's I tie even that dork Rakos would like.
> 
> It doesn't look like they make my favourite print any longer, but you can find other animal prints in the traditional tasteful Hermes orange at the link:


This is it. I just crossed over, Before you just annoyed me and now not only do I hate you, I despise your existence.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Of all posts, why did that one trigger you? Are you more of a Ferragamo tie guy? That’s fine, I’m fine with Ferragamo as well, I just happen to have always been partial to Hermes ties. Or is it the monkeys that offend you?


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks like Nachoman got triggered out of existence. Who would have thought he had such delicate sensibilities that neckwear would send him over the edge.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Looks like Nachoman got triggered out of existence. Who would have thought he had such delicate sensibilities that neckwear would send him over the edge.


I don't understand why you are calling me out. I made it clear several times that I do not like you or your character.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

nachoman said:


> I don't understand why you are calling me out. I made it clear several times that I do not like you or your character.


And that is fine. Howerve that does not obviate the fact that you got verry triggered by my post about a tie. It is also sad that you don't like me simply because I have good taste.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> And that is fine. Howerve that does not obviate the fact that you got verry triggered by my post about a tie. It is also sad that you don't like me simply because I have good taste.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

nachoman said:


>


I don't get the connection here, please do explain.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> I am a very well-adjusted individual. I can control my emotions and an expert at deferred gratification.


Now i can see you as a sub, with lady in leather making you wait until she decides you're allowed your gratification  that's why you have a thing for soft leather gloves!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> Now i can see you as a sub, with lady in leather making you wait until she decides you're allowed your gratification  that's why you have a thing for soft leather gloves!


Not just any soft leather, they are lambskin leather which I find provides for excellent tactile traction when paired with the leather on my steering wheel.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Someone let me know if it's worth reading.
> Really just wanted to subscribe so I can read all the comments.


Negative


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Negative


I would say it is absolutely worth the read. Pax safety is always of interest to all of us. The two pieces of equipment I recommend play a vital role in ensuring the safe delivery of the pax to their destination.


----------

